# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Cats shape shifting

## sandlizard

Haven't been on for a while but have had a several dreams lately that center around a common theme about cats. 

The latest dream happened last night.... 

As I was dozing off I started dreaming of being in some kind of rocket ship blasting off into space... 

My crew were characters from the Muppets shows. Included were Grover the frog, and some other Muppets, like that bear... Gonzo? too..

Anyways it was vivid but strange

Somehow the scene changed to a cat watching over a mouse hole or something... and about ready to pounce on any small animal that dared stick it's head above the hole...

As the cat waited, he started changing a little... 

Could see human hair growing on his/her hand...

Sure the human hair looked like mine... and as I came back to consciousness I was sure the cat was changing into me...

The dream that started this happened a couple weeks ago...

Never wrote it down but remember some details vividly..

I remember coming upon a lake that was overshadowed by hills.... It looked like a lake in my region of the country..

Went out onto the lake with a boat...

Then dove in (to a whirlpool or something?) 

The next scene shows this house out in the middle of the lake... 

It was a simple kind of (primitive - hate to use that word) house.... Wooden frame, on platform supported by stilts (?) 

Windows didn't have glass in them...

Inside was an animal, deer or cat (sure it was a cat)... The animal was shape shifting and metamorphosized into a man...

Then the dream ended...

There was some kind of dream in between these two which I am sure also included a cat...

Curious about this.... 

This has to mean something if a cat image is coming up three times in a row? 

But what? 

Some new details about my current situation (thats changed a little since last I wrote) that might help include the fact that I have been student teaching all year... 

Am doing a second student teaching component this semester and the school is new...

First semester I had a car wreck which made my life quite chaotic for a while...

Any insights out there?

----------


## Serkat

Whats with all the "..."'s and a new paragraph for every sentence. I don't feel reading that will be any good for my mental sanity.

----------


## Muezza

You have cats in your dreams turning into humans. I'm a human who wants to turn into a cat in his dreams. Dreams are strange like that, no?

----------


## sandlizard

The seperation of lines was just to help people in reading....

Hope it was more useful and less of a hindrance

----------


## WaaayOutThere

Hi Sandlizard,
This is definitely one of the most interesting dreams I've heard!  Lots of great imagery.  I didn't know what a cat might mean, so I looked it up in my dream dictionary.  It says a cat means "bad luck.  Beware of a diabolic stranger who seeks to corrupt your world."  The whirlpool is of course something that could suck you under.  Since the cat turns into you, maybe the dream is telling you to watch out for yourself, don't be your own worst enemy?  Don't dive into any whirpools?  I don't know; I'm certainly no expert.  I like cats and think of them as agile, soothing comforters.  Maybe you need to bring out your cat-like characteristics and remain aloof yet agile in your day to day dealings.

----------


## sandlizard

That is a good interpretation.... but what about the shape shifting aspect... 

Seems like that is a important theme throughout the dreams..

----------


## WaaayOutThere

Yes, I agree, the shape shifting must mean something.  Each time it is an animal turning into a human, yourself most often.  Maybe there is a diabolical stranger who wants to be just like you? (just kidding)  Or maybe the dream is trying to tell you something about yourself.  Perhaps you have the instincts of a cat, and they manifest themselves in your dreams?  Maybe you need to allow yourself to follow your instincts in real life?  Just hazarding a guess.  Good luck finding the answers behind these dreams!

----------

